# 1990 Dually



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I was looking at a 1990 Dually Diesel with a flat bed. I was thinkin this would be a good truck to put a spreader on and contract with the state. The only problem is it has rear wheel drive, but the truck is a steal AND it has a new tranny. I think the weight of the spreader and sand, along with some good snow tires would keep this thing goin. Does anyone run a spreader rig like this with 2WD? How has it worked out for you?


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

I actually used to own an F350 DRW . It was a RWD with a 460 gas engine and an auto trans.Believe it or not it was pretty good in the snow. You shouldn't have too much trouble with two tons of ballast and good snow tires (studded would be ideal),as long as you are on level ground. 
The more important question is: Will it meet the specs Mass.Highway has for their needs? Maybe you can get some info on the Mass Highway website or ask some of the guys who plow for the state. Good luck


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I know one member here own 1 F350 and 1 F450 2wd with diesel. No problem but they have weight on it. 

Hope they check this. Sent pm to them.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

well it probably wouldnt be getting a blade either, i doubt it would push much


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

they push great, if you have good tires on them. the bigger thing is, i doubt the state will hire a small truck like that. most states use large single axle trucks that will hold 5-7 ton of salt/sand, and hire tandem axle sander trucks. a F350 with a sander will only carry around 1/2 to 3/4 ton of salt/sand. you will go through that in no time. a tandem will carry 15-18 tons.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i used a 91 last year and several years before that and it worked great....there was one time when we had 1" of ice a my chains came in very handy....fyi if you use this truck, invest into a set of chains just in case!!!


----------



## kgt37 (May 31, 2009)

mass highway wont take any one ton spreaders, only 10 wheelers or tri axles


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks kgt37 for dragging up this old thread I missed this one back in Jan



tjctransport;721705 said:


> . a F350 with a sander will only carry around 1/2 to 3/4 ton of salt/sand. .


????????????????????????


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

cretebaby;782186 said:


> Thanks kgt37 for dragging up this old thread I missed this one back in Jan
> 
> ????????????????????????


you are talking about a 1 ton truck. add a 1,000 lb sander, and you will only be able to put 1/2 or 3/4 ton of material in it before you are overweight.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

tjctransport;782219 said:


> you are talking about a 1 ton truck. add a 1,000 lb sander, and you will only be able to put 1/2 or 3/4 ton of material in it before you are overweight.


A "1 ton" truck usually has a little more payload than 1 ton


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

true. but a 90 F350 2 wheel drive dual rear wheel diesel will have a gvwr of around 12,000lbs. the truck weight is gonna be around 9,000-10,000lbs with flatbed body on it.
throw in a 1,000 lb sander, and you will be overweight with t ton of material in it.

my 88 superduty diesel 4X4 conversion will only legally Carry 1 ton


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

OK, if you say so


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

tjctransport;782252 said:


> true. but a 90 F350 2 wheel drive dual rear wheel diesel will have a gvwr of around 12,000lbs. the truck weight is gonna be around 9,000-10,000lbs with flatbed body on it.
> throw in a 1,000 lb sander, and you will be overweight with t ton of material in it.
> 
> my 88 superduty diesel 4X4 conversion will only legally Carry 1 ton


our 1991 f 350 with 12' flat bed only weighs 8500lbs...


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

cretebaby;782222 said:


> A "1 ton" truck usually has a little more payload than 1 ton


I have to agree... I dont see many people following rules


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;787983 said:


> I have to agree... I dont see many people following rules


you love old posts


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

chcav1218;788067 said:


> you love old posts


Haha. Well Im always looking around and stumble on some interesting posts.


----------

